# "Captain Frank Tricky "



## thedelboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking for info on Frank Tricky,(unsure of spelling of surname) HMS Wakeful, Tiger,Excellent . Whale island, Senior gunnery officer;Joined in 1940 as a boy seaman; I am trying to find out about him as he was one of the most reknown people in the "RN" I have heard so many stories about this Chap, but cannot find much about him,apart from he was originally from Weymouth (I think)


----------

